

Pandik - monitoring tool for web services, self-hosted Pingdom alternative (Go) - obilgic
https://github.com/oguzbilgic/pandik

======
mikegirouard
This looks great, but I couldn't get it to work. Do I need to create handlers
for the notifiers?

    
    
        2013/09/22 21:56:54 not suppported notifier: mail
        2013/09/22 21:58:20 not suppported notifier: sms
        2013/09/22 21:58:42 not suppported notifier: twitter

~~~
akeda
Yeah, those notifiers are not implemented yet.

